# wiring diagram for 1972 GTO



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is the wiring diagram for the 1972 GTO
It is a PDF so you will need Adobe Acrobat Reader

1972 A series wiring diagram


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

thats prettier than the one I have.
I'll post mine to my thread when I get a chance to scan them.
i have all years except 69 which appears to be the same as 70


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Nice Goat*

That's a nice goat Joust.
Ragtop...sweet.
I think I'm getting to old and too bald for one of those.
:lol:


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Bald works better.
my wife and I have a LOT of hair and it doesn't work so well.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

damn, that's nice...


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

can you email me the diagram? It seems to have been removed from the link above. Does it have AC control in the diagram? [email protected]


----------



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

can you please send me the wiring diagram including a/c wiring. I got a 70 model that someone has cut most of the wires and I need the diagram to get them put back in the right order.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

there are wiring diagrams in the sticky right at the top of this thread.


----------



## ZackD1212 (Oct 14, 2014)

*72*

Anyone ever have any luck with a 72 diagram? there is not one in the sticky as specified above.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 1GTO2NV (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought what was promoted as a copy of the original Assembly Manuel for 1970 GTO from EBay - what a waste of money.. I can't even read the data.. pure crap


----------



## 1GTO2NV (Apr 20, 2014)

Did anyone get you that 1970 Diagram ? I have the same situation.. Most of my electrical works but not great.. after 45 years of tinkering alot of cut / black tape and hanging wire in mine.. I want to rewire the whole car this winter


----------

